# Need Prayers please Honey has collapsing Trachea



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am worried about Honey getting her to a vet either today or Friday she has delevoped a bad dry cough not sure what could have caused it. Please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i hope it's nothing serious. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Honeybun,

You made the right decision by wanting to take her to the Vet. I am sure that he/she will be able to tell you where this dry cough comes from and what is the cause. In the meantime, I hope that your little one will be all right and I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers that she feels better soon.

Please keep us posted as to how she is doing.

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I am worried about Honey getting her to a vet either today or Friday she has delevoped a bad dry cough not sure what could have caused it. Please keep her in your thoughts.[/B]


Oh My!  
I am so sorry she is not feeling well, the cough I mean.
Poor baby. 
Please post how her vet visit went.
:grouphug: to Honey.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Honey went to the vets this evening and she has to have tests on Friday either for Bronchitis, collapsing trachea and they are looking at her heart. She has to get booked into the hospital and stay all day, so I am worried about her. She has clavulox and some nasty red looking cherry medicine to take. I remember having that for colds it burnt as it went down


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers going out for Honey!.... rayer: Did the vet suggest it could be tonsilitis?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, when it rains it pours. Prayers going to poor little Honey as well.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

rayer: Praying for you and your family!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Aww, poor thing. Sending good thoughts your way. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Honeybun,

Thanks for keeping us posted about Honey. Our Angel was diagnosed with a collapsed trachea(cough was a symptom) and also a heart murmer (also cough). However, they gave her medication for the collapsed trachea and also suggested that she go into the bathroom with the shower turned on to the hottest temperature. I did that twice a day and it did help her. 

I will continue to keep her and you too in my thoughts and prayers that she will be feeling better soon. 

Please continue to keep us posted as to her condition.

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Honey! I hope it's something that can be easily taken care of rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gee I am so sorry to hear about Honey, I pray the meds work for her and she can make a full recovery soon :grouphug: rayer: 
How did Billy go at the vet's too, have you managed to take him in yet Honeybun?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

How old is Honey ? Alex has a heart murmur and his little heart is enlarged making the trachea collapse. He is on a diuretic (every other day) and on Enalapril everyday. I am also giving him Robutassin DM for the cough. Alex will be 11 end of May.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor Honey! We will certainly keep her in our thoughts and prayers. I hope it is nothing serious. Please keep us posted.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Honey isn't feeling well. I hope the vet is able to find and treat whatever is causing her cough. Hugs to both of you as I know having a baby in the hospital is a really hard thing.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Honey's cough is nothing too serious, and she is better real soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Honey. Tests and waiting are just the worst. Please know I'm praying for you and Honey, and please keep us updated.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: I am so sorry. I think most of us can empathize with you. I know how I'd feel if it were Shotzi that was ill. I'll keep her in my thoughts. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> Prayers going out for Honey!.... rayer: Did the vet suggest it could be tonsilitis?[/B]


Actually the vet did mention looking at her tonsils while she is under.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

please keep us updated on Honey's health!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I am worried about Honey getting her to a vet either today or Friday she has delevoped a bad dry cough not sure what could have caused it. Please keep her in your thoughts.[/B]


Please let us know what you find out. My prayers are with you. 

Cyndi


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Update. 
Honey is at the veterinary hospital right now could you please think of her. Wont know anything before 2.30 this afternoon. Its going to be a long day.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Ooo, I'm just seeing this thread and catching up now that my little one is recovering from surgery and wondered how Honey is doing?? I hope everything turns out well for her and she is home in your arms soon! In the meantime, I'll be sending more positive thoughts your way..... :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> Oh gee I am so sorry to hear about Honey, I pray the meds work for her and she can make a full recovery soon :grouphug: rayer:
> How did Billy go at the vet's too, have you managed to take him in yet Honeybun?[/B]


I rang the hospital now they are xraying her now will know around 5.15 this evening (Adelaide time) Billy is going back in ten days for blood tests for Cushings he has one elevated liver enyzme they are not sure yet what is the cause of that as his liver and kidneys checked out fine. Although there is a possibility of IBD that they are looking for also.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

O goodness, I will add Billy to my list as well, hope both babies are fine and its nothing serious!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: to you all.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Just back from the vets the news for Honey is not good. The vet showed me the xrays her trachea is narrowed in a certain part and it is collapsing. This is what is causing the cough. There is nothing that can be done he said other than surgery they insert a stent to widen the windpipe. Medication management is the only treatment at the moment. They said to continue her medication she is on now. Keep her out of cold draughts use a harness for walking and steam baths and get a nebuliser for her. Please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I hope with medical management the situation improves! Are you planning on the stent surgery for her?


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im sorry to hear about honey, my prayers are with her... hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I am so sorry Honey has the trachea problem, I sure hope you can give her some relief with the meds etc. :grouphug: 
Poor Billy too, you sure have your hands full but I know what you are going through and I feel for you, it's such a worry when you have two babies with health issues. I pray all gets better for Honey and Billy and of course you too Honeybun :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: I HOPE HONEY WILL BE FEELING BETTER SOON :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry to find Honey has a collapsed trachea! Praying the meds will give her the help she needs to feel comfortable.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh, i'm sorry to hear the news.  i hope the management offers some relief. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your babies having health problems. I hope the medication helps Honey! My Zoey has IBD and after she was put on a special diet almost 8 months ago she's doing great. I'm sure they'll find out what is wrong with your Billy and he'll do great too. It's so hard when you have a sick baby 
Thought and prayers are coming your way.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. I hope that Honey responds well to the mediction and protocol your doctor has suggested. Hugs to you and Honey. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will continue to keep Honey and Billy in my prayers. The steam baths helped my Angel immensely and her cough did improve with the medication as well. 

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Honey has a collapsing trachea. Hopefully the medication will help and you'll be able to avoid surgery. I'll keep praying that things get better for Honey, and Billy, and you!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your sweet Honeybun. Hope the meds help her feel better. :grouphug: :grouphug: to all of you. Jill


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor Honey-I hope the meds help and she can get some relief rayer: I will pray for her and Billy! rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my, I'm so sorry to hear about Honey. I will be keeping her in my thoughts and so hope the medication and treatments help. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> Oh no, I'm so sorry. I hope with medical management the situation improves! Are you planning on the stent surgery for her?[/B]


I am not sure about the surgery as there is a chance that although it is done sometimes it doesnt work. For now the 
vet has suggested the medication and steam treatment, if that doesnt work she has to go back to look at alternative
treatment.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope Honey feels better soon :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

She will be in my thoughts! What caued the trachea collapse? I had only heard of that from wearing collars, etc. Do they know how/why it is happening? Hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521569
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> She will be in my thoughts! What caued the trachea collapse? I had only heard of that from wearing collars, etc. Do they know how/why it is happening? Hugs to you :grouphug:[/B]


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521788
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He mentioned it could have been from birth they dont know but it is common in other breeds such as pomeranians, chichuahas, she used to wear a lead for showing I need to get a harness for her but they are hard to get here to fit Maltese they are too big.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521854
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> She will be in my thoughts! What caued the trachea collapse? I had only heard of that from wearing collars, etc. Do they know how/why it is happening? Hugs to you :grouphug:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

He mentioned it could have been from birth they dont know but it is common in other breeds such as pomeranians, chichuahas, she used to wear a lead for showing I need to get a harness for her but they are hard to get here to fit Maltese they are too big.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use a cat harness for Koko, they are smaller and adjustable, can you get them there in Adelaide?
I read that the surgery for the trachea is a last resort and it can usually be managed with meds, so hopefully Honey will respond to medical help and feel better :grouphug:


----------



## louiseelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

rayer: aww poor baby we pray xx


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Honey seems a little better not coughing quite as much the next two days will decide if she needs more meds or further treatment.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We have the buddy belts, they're very nice. My 3.3 pound girl and my 4.2 pound boy both wear a size 2....can you order them online?:

http://www.metropawlispetboutique.com/1846.html


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

BIG HUGS and prayers for Billy, Honey and for you. Glad to hear she is doing well on the meds.

Sherry


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

praying for healthier days for both your furbabies....


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Just found out today that there is a risk to have Honey spayed because she has the collapsing trachea. The emergency vet that has to work in with my regular vet to let them know where the narrowing is and they have to see the xrays then she has to go into high dependency and have monitoring to see if she comes out of the anasthetic safely so am concerned and worried for her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will continue to keep Honey in my thoughts and prayers that she will be all right. How old is Honey? Considering that fact that she has not been spayed yet, I am under the assumption that she is fairly young?
Hope that Billy will be ok too!!!

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just saw this post. Sorry to hear about Honey. Sending prayers that she can get some relief soon. rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Honey's continued improvement. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Honey is better for the time being no more meds just need to watch her and use a nebuliser for her breathing. Want to thank you all for your support. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers will be continuing for your little girl!!!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got the buddy belts also. They are great. They seemed a little stiff and large at first but now they are softened up. I really like the ease of putting them off and on and they sit just right across the chest.

good luck

mary anna herk and thena


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am glad that Honey is getting better. That is always good news. 

Tina


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Honey has to go the vets at 5.15pm tomorrow they are going to change her meds as she still has a slight cough.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I hope the vet says everything is fine and honey is well up.

rayer: rayer: *


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the vet can find the right med to help her feel much better!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Keeping you and Honeybun in my thoughts and prayers that the new meds will help her feel much better :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I was so relieved to see that Honey was doing better. I hope the vet had a good report for you today!!!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Honey is doing fairly well at the moment. Vet is fairly pleased she hasnt any new meds yet. I am just continuing the steam baths and getting a nebuliser for her with saline. So I am hoping she will improve we had a fairly cold weather change when she got sick perhaps that contributed to it now the weather is hot again 102F.


----------

